# Game 26: Official Charlotte @ Houston GAME THREAD. 12/22. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

If we play anything like we did last night should be an easy W. Controlling the boards is key, Taylor and Howard can't let Okafor walk all over them.

Houston 104
Charlotte 90


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

revenge


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yao Ming needs to stay in the game and not get into foul trouble. Indeed Okafor to be kept in check. Hoping for another 100+.... however


Houston 98
Charlotte 91


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yep, Yao staying away foul trouble is key.... I don't wanna look up the stats, but I'm pretty sure that every game Yao has entered the 2nd half w/ only one foul or less he'd have a pretty decent game overall. One more win and we're back to .500, GO ROCKETS!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> revenge


:yes: :yes:


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

blow out houston wins yao ming yet another huge game mark my words lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> blow out houston wins yao ming yet another huge game mark my words lol


hasn't seen u for years,what's up,dude?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Yao - 8 pts
T-mac - 7 pts

17-14 HOU

LOL @ Yao's attempt at a reverse layup :laugh:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Rockets down 66 - 62 after three quarters!!! 

TMac 18pts..... 6 of 11 from the free throw line!!!!!!! 

Yao Ming close to a triple double?.... 18pts, 11 boards.... and boy, season high 9 turnovers :no: 

Alright, let's finish this one off with an explosive 12mins!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ouch... why is Yao so careless in tonight's game?

It's T-Mac time, c'mon Tracy, take over the game...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

85-80 Boobcats, 1:28. We're slowly making a comeback, Yao and T-Mac looks like are trying very hard.... c'mon guys....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

JJ for 3!!!!! 87-85 Bobcats ball with 18 secs left


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JJ Hits a three, we're down by 2 with 18 ticks left. C'mon T-Mac, we need you to pull a San Antonio!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hart to the FT line:
Hits first
Misses second

Rockets down by 3 with about 12 seconds!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Hart to the FT line:
> Hits first
> Misses second
> ...


arg why do all our games have to be so close.... it's T-Mac time baby! Tracy, Tracy, Tracy...... :gopray:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

T-Mac! Loses the ball, cherry picking bass to Brezec to win the game

Bobcats - 90
Houston - 87


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:banghead: 

I guess we all now know who T-Mac's least fav team is now.... man, can't believe we lost to the Bobcats TWICE! I respect the Bobcats a lot, but losing to them twice is unacceptable....

We need a rebounding PF, BAD.... can't we sign Keon Clark or something? Pleeeeeease....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn homie.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

**** this. Best win of the season followed by another humiliating loss.

Our weaknesses were exposed today since the Bobcats decided to double TMac and Yao every time they touched the ball. Jackson and Sura threw up a bunch of bricks in the first half and Lue was awful as usual. We need shooters on this team!!! Gumby gave Nachbar some PT today but he was torched by Kapono.

Yao put the ball on the floor too much today, he can't afford to do that when he knows he is being doubled. The 10 TOs were a result of the quick hands of Brevin Knight on the double teams... why Yao had to bring the ball down to his level is beyond me. He can easily shoot over Brezec and Okafor.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Check out all the players who had 10 TOs:

Magic Johnson 5/14/1980

Larry Bird 4/7/1981

Mose Malone 4/24/1984

Kelvin Johnson 5/23/1989

1 Penny 5/2/1994

KG 5/2/1998

Tim Duncan 5/7/2000


so is it a symbol of Superstars?  :grinning:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Check out all the players who had 10 TOs:
> 
> so is it a symbol of Superstars?  :grinning:


We can only hope so! Though you would think only go-to guys will manage to chalk up 10 TOs, they get fed the ball.... Only a crappy coach would tolerate a second rate player to stay on the court long enough to accumulate 10 TOs!! 

A very disappointing loss indeed, blowing our lead in the third quarter. 

Feelling ashamed to be beaten by the expansion team. Worst still, swept by them!! :sigh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The cats r chanting"Merry Christmas!" "Happy!" "Thank u!":shy:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> Yao put the ball on the floor too much today, he can't afford to do that when he knows he is being doubled. The 10 TOs were a result of the quick hands of Brevin Knight on the double teams... why Yao had to bring the ball down to his level is beyond me. He can easily shoot over Brezec and Okafor.


Thats what happened last game too, Brevin Knight was a ballhawk and constantly stripped Yao in the post. Anyway, the Bobcats own the Rockets.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

I actually thought Yao was pretty good apart from the TOs, which need to be sorted out soon. Lue, good riddance! Please give Andre Barrett some PT, now that Lue is gone. Maybe Tmac can be the starting small forward, with barry and sura both the backcourt. Not sure how well this will work but with Barrett and JJ off the bench, it's better than the current one. 

BTW, JVG has a habit of eithering extensively using bench players, else giving them no PT at all (Dike, Nachbar, Padgett, Barrett).


----------

